# Llama



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

After looking over the different livestock guardian animals, I am thinking that a llama might work out the best for me.

Now I am asking those with experience with llamas about a llama I am thinking of getting. I have talked with a gentleman about some he has for sale.

Two are younger, born in July but not gelded yet.

The one he really wants to get rid of is older, 3-4 years. He is harassing his mini mare. Now I have three minis: a mare, gelding, and a stallion that he may be with from time to time. He said that the llama has been with pygmy goats before and has no problems with the goats, the other horse, or other animals. Said he was fine with small humans too, not that I have any around but?

What I am wondering is do you think this llama with transfer his dislike of that one mini to all minis? Will gelding him make a difference? It does not sound like he is around goats at the moment so could he now just dislike all little animals? Could this be a hormonal thing?

He just wants this llama gone so will sell him to me dirt cheap.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't know much about Llama's. But I think I would go for the younger ones so that you can get them accustomed to goats. The older llama sounds like he might be a bit too aggressive to trust with small goats.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Personally, I don't think llamas work as great as some might think. We've gone through two llamas that didn't do their job AT ALL. I would never use a llama again as a guard. One that we had chased the babies and then you couldn't move goats in or out without it chasing a new goat around or if some had been in a different pen, etc. They both were afraid of dogs. Both of them had been living with goats also before we got them.

I know llamas have worked out great for some people, but I haven't had any luck with llamas as guardians, just my two cents. But good luck with whatever you choose! :thumb:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I guess no animal is perfect. A dog is out, my property isn't fenced to keep a dog in and I would make a pet out of it. I would really like a mini donkey, but I heard that they sometimes turn on the goats. I guess llamas are not that much different. Hummm


I would not be so concerned but about a week ago I woke up to all the goats bleating. My buck is normally really quite, and so is Lily, but they were joining in with loud mouth Dixie. So I know that something must have been going through my property.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

There are a few keys to using llamas/alpacas for guard animals:

1) Acknowledge that not every animal develops the guarding instinct; before you buy, you need to witness their guarding behavior. There are plenty of backyard breeders who will sell 'guard alpacas/llamas' without them ever having displayed even a hint of guarding behaviour. 

2) They work best in pairs; there arent many that will guard propely when kept by themselves

3) The most important thing when going to buy guard alpacas/llamas is to take a dog with you. Throw the dog into the paddock with the llamas/alpacas. If the dog comes flying back over the fence to you, buy the alpacas/llamas :thumb: 

FWIW llamas are generally more people orientated and friendly compared with alpacas, which tend to be very aloof.


----------

